#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  What Footwear? Which Boots?

## Troy

I have been deliberating over boots to wear in Thailand for way too long (i.e. over 10 years too long). My ex-wife gave my favourite boots to charity around 15 years ago, for which I never really forgave her (Scarpa that saw '3 peaks',  Nijmegan and countless 'Munro bagging'). I have a decent pair of Meindl 3-season boots, but want something that will my feet survive the tropics. 

So far, I have ended up wearing flip-flops or sandals, which is great until you decide to dig the garden or venture into the woods during snake season. I go through sandals like a whore goes through condoms and flip-flops are eaten by the dog before they even get to my feet. 

So, TD members,  what do you wear on your footsies when you go out in the bush? More importantly how are your feet after a day or so walking? Also, do you wear any protection between boot and trouser?

Do I go for summer Meindl or similar like this...


or stick with something like these:



with some puttees for protection from snakes

----------


## sabang

Just tread carefully.

----------


## somtamslap

A good old fashion pair of Wellington boots do the trick. And you can fill them with water when you get too hot.

----------


## DrB0b

> A good old fashion pair of Wellington boots do the trick. And you can fill them with water when you get too hot.


Also,  if you get them a size too big you can put the goats back legs in them and she can't escape.

----------


## Troy

^ I wore a pair of Thai wellies when I helped to plant in the paddy, many moons ago, much to the amusement of the family.  Another Mr Bean moment as they stuck fast in the mud and I bellyflopped into the water. Good news was that we had a lot of cheap/ free labour that year as many turned up to watch the farang make a fool of himself...one of my better years....

----------


## Chittychangchang

Had a brilliant pair of lace up Blunies from Australia, made from Kangeroo leather.

Never been able to find a pair that came close to comfort in all temperatures.

----------


## somtamslap

> Also,  if you get them a size too big you can put the goats back legs in them and she can't escape.


 The origins of 'fill your boots' I believe.

----------


## Mozzbie47

My wife told me to buy ADDA slip on's, the one where your toes are exposed,, they are without a doubt the best slippers I have ever owned, I find because of the moulded shape I dont feel like im'e going to walk out of them, bloody great.  Not much good for gardening tho

----------


## taxexile

merrell gore-tex. look no further.

Men - Annex Mid GORE-TEX® - Clay | Merrell

----------


## Pragmatic

> Just tread carefully.


It's these or flip flops for me. The above cost 100 Baht at the local market. Cant fault them for price and comfort.

----------


## kmart

Get some locally-made safety boot brand like Pangolin for stuff like gardening, etc.

I have found that the heat and humidity here quickly erodes Western brands; bonding / adhesive between soles and uppers.

----------


## Gazza

> A good old fashion pair of Wellington boots do the trick. And you can fill them with water when you get too hot.


Or warm custard when you get amorous. Or even cold custard but that's just downright sick.

----------


## patsycat

Or kittens to keep them warm.  There must be a pic of kittens in wellies somewhere on the Internet web.  I won't try to find it because i cannot copy and post here.

----------


## Troy

> merrell gore-tex. look no further.


That's pretty much what I am looking for, thanks and added to the list of ones to try.




> It's these or flip flops for me. The above cost 100 Baht at the local market.


Great for wandering around shopping centres with the wife, I'm sure, but not quite what I had in mind for trekking through the woods or doing the gardening.




> Get some locally-made safety boot brand like Pangolin for stuff like gardening, etc.  I have found that the heat and humidity here quickly erodes Western brands; bonding / adhesive between soles and uppers.


Not a bad idea for the gardening kmart, and pretty good for the woods as well. I know what you mean with the lower quality Western brands; I've had a few pairs of shoes fall apart rapidly. 

Another Mr Bean moment was playing golf in Udon and having my golf shoes come apart rapidly, to the point the caddy (lovely girl) ended up having to tie the sole back on with spare shoe laces and rubber bands.  

I have also found that price is not always a mark of quality. I used to go through low quality shoes in Europe at around 3 - 4 months. However, I bought some cheap(ish) shoes that have lasted me over a year now with only the soles needing a retread. Dress shoes aside, these are the longest lasting, (scarpas and meindls aside) I can recall ever owning.

----------


## kmart

^I've had shoes here such as Clarks; Rockports, and trainers from Nike, Reebok, etc that have come apart, due to the heat and humidity. Good quality footwear normally, but I think it's just the bonding that isn't designed for this climate.

The industrial safety boot brands here are light, comfortable, and last a looong time. Especially if you're just gardening, hobbying, or pottering around.

----------


## Dillinger

Id imagine a pair of boots would stink here pretty quick.maybe buy some anti fungal insoles.

As for trainers, adidas climacool are good.....until you tread on a little puddle

----------


## Bettyboo

Just get a sturdy pair of socks, and you'll be fine.  :Smile: 



When at the house (never) and walking around a metre or more from the house (even less often) I put on a pair of thick wellies that come up to me knees and carry a long bamboo stick which I smooth upon the ground before me - I do not wanna meet a snake.

----------


## Dillinger

^What about this snake?

Atretochoana eiselti

----------


## pseudolus

> ^What about this snake?
> 
> Atretochoana eiselti


They can buy their own boots. 

Anyway

Get some cowboy boots

----------


## Jesus Jones

Merrell for boots.  Bought some while in Hong Kong as much cheaper.  Last set foxes in the UK nabbed em'

I like Keen footwear but Terra Plana Vivobarefoot are the most comfortable I've ever had.

My Terra Plana are 10 years old and still look brand new.

----------


## Dillinger

> My Terra Plana are 10 years old and still look brand new.


Bet they fukkin stink to high heaven, like the OP's last pair of boots :Smile: 






> My ex-wife gave my favourite boots to charity around 15 years ago, for which I never really forgave her

----------


## Jesus Jones

^Mine still smell of leather.
Terra Plana


Great running shoes too.


Wear these for walking, working in the garden, sand sea etc.  Fokin' comfortable and last ages.
Keen

----------


## Troy

^ I think Dillinger has spent his life in trainers or similar footwear. Neither my old or present boots have the obnoxious odour that may be found after wearing the trainers of old....

Not keen on Keen as I have heard too many reports of them coming apart at the seams in the UK, let alone tropical conditions.



I can imagine Betty in a pair of these...



Socks are all the rage with the affluent in our area, which is increasing at the same rate as glacier movement. Socks last even less than flip-flops owing to the cat taking a great liking to them as well as the washing machine.

Latest reports from home in Thailand suggest my dog is on his last warning having decided to kill all the BIL chickens...his mum (the dogs not BIL) was sold to the Sakon dog merchants for her sins when it came to chickens. I guess they both miss my flip-flops...

----------


## hazz

> Quote: Originally Posted by taxexile merrell gore-tex. look no further. That's pretty much what I am looking for, thanks and added to the list of ones to try.


One of the problems i have with waterproof boots, including the gortex ones, is that they flood out with sweat during long tropical walkabouts. I took to getting the non waterproof versions that merrel make of some of their boots, that lert the water drain out freely.... though not much of a problem with my daily r.Thames runs

----------


## Troy

^ That's the advice I have been getting lately. Apparently Gore-tex is great in cooler climates but, when in hotter climates, there is nowhere for the sweat to go and so it sits inside the boot.

I am off to try out some boots today...

----------


## Troy

Apologies, I forgot to report on my findings...

I had the chance to try several different brands (but no Merrell). Many were on 25%-40% off sale and wife was wanting to go elsewhere, but I managed 3 hours of trying different boots, from full down through mid to low cut. I had to find something for a walk that was planned this week-end and I wanted to trial something against my current boots. I was also looking for something that might be for Thailand but without any pressure to buy.

I really can't remember the names of everything I tried, nor the market niche for which they were designed. I say this because sometimes something that wasn't designed specifically for a climate can end up being perfect. 

I decided that my current pair of Meindl boots were going to be back-up regardless and took the 2-pair and 3-pair sock combinations I use for them. I have a ritual cream/powder/sock combination that I prefer for my feet and bollox to anyone that wants to change that combination..it's seen me happily through 40 years.

After a great deal of deliberation, I decided to procrastinate further over a tropical boot, with preference to the ones I already have. Meanwhile, I would test a pair of Meindl low cut shoes (not sure the name since each of them were the same bar colour in my view when fitting in the shop)...In the end I chose the  green grey ones, a 1/2 size bigger than normal, with a name like Ohio...wife has a pair of pink/grey Vegas that she likes (in Germany, never tried in Thailand)

Saturday we went for a 10 hour walk with light packs during warm weather and heavy showers. I wore a 2 sock combination (thin wool inside, thick wool outside) to keep the heel solid in the shoe. We walked on easy tracks, consisting of tarmac, forest path and sand under warm, wet and warm, dry conditions and my feet looked pretty damn good at the end of the day....hot and softened but not bad at all.

Sunday, they were on after shower + talc treatment (no savlon or other foot cream treatments) and they were on for another 10 hours, although only 6hrs for walking. Overall, the lightness of the shoe, together with less than 10Kg pack meant that I didn't tire quite so much during the trip...but I am bloody knackered now...Feet felt sore but on inspection nothing wrong with them and pretty much the same as the previous day.

The shoes were not too bad at all but I would only ever consider them over my boots for light walking over easy terrain. I don't think they would be suitable for walking in Thailand in preference to my current boots. The lack of ankle protection didn't affect me but I would be weary of anything heavier than a light pack.

I tried Mindl Borneo 2 MFS and thought they were too waterproof for humis conditions and too expensive to prove me wrong. 

I am going to stick to my stitched leather boots with plenty of room for water to pass each way...and stick to my double wool (summer) combination. I don't think anything I have seen is worth the extra money unless you are walking from Chiang-Mai to Pi-Pi or something similar....

----------


## Troy

> Meanwhile, I would test a pair of Meindl low cut shoes (not sure the name since each of them were the same bar colour in my view when fitting in the shop)...In the end I chose the green grey ones, a 1/2 size bigger than normal, with a name like Ohio...wife has a pair of pink/grey Vegas that she likes (in Germany, never tried in Thailand)


Several months later and they are far better than I was expecting. Pressured into buying in the end by the wife because I had spent too long looking and the sale saw too many bargains. I ignored them all and bought a week later with similar bargain the meindl nebraska (or similar US state) ...

Excellent for day-to-day use and wearing after a long hike with main boots. Good for soft (woodland) trails in cold and warm weather (I have worrn from -10C to +35C with no discomfort over 20 mile++/day hikes but ONLY light pack (<10Kg) due to lack of ankle protection. Absolutely NO use for prolonged road use due to thin sole (even with triple socks). Good in medium and heavy rain but not prolonged waterlogged muddy terrain.

Main thing though was the lacing system allowed for anything between no socks and 3X socks depending on conditions so I can wear anywhere, any time and I have since I bought them...digging in the garden in Isaan in the monsoon season and walking through sno w in Bavaria during the winter....so a great all rounder...

 Not heavy duty and never meant to be...but definitely better than a trainer or Oxfords or Derby's or  a heavy boot in deepest Isaan....

----------


## jimbobs

Timberlands for me mate
I've had a pair in los for a while
Still not stinking

----------


## reddog

The best work and trainer footwear are made from kangaroo leather,light and hard wearing,but animal right activists put pressure on makers to stop using it.
The best football boots were roo leather nice and light,hard to get now.
The stupid thing is there are millions of roos,just try driving on out back country roads in OZ  at  night.
without a roo bar on car you are going to come to grief.
Most of the licensed  roo shooters sell the meat for dog food and leather is exported,
then the stupid greenies buy dog food without knowing it is roo.

----------


## kmart

^Had a pair of 'Roo leather cricket boots when I was a promising youngster. My Grandad bought them for me, about 40 years ago in the UK. Dunno how much he paid for them, never seen anything like them since.

----------


## Fondles

My boot of choice, Reebok combats.

light weight, breath well and composite toe.

----------


## crackerjack101

If you can get a pair of British Army issue desert boots, a bit similar to those above you'll not go wrong.

----------


## VocalNeal

^ I just wear good running shoes. Oh and nothing between shoes and shorts. OK can get scratched up but not if careful. I do have some leg gaiters but find them to be too hot.
That being said I am not going snake hunting. Just walking 10-12km in the bush, exploring. If it gets too impassable I find a different route and carry on.

----------


## Fondles

> If you can get a pair of British Army issue desert boots, a bit similar to those above you'll not go wrong.


The reeboks in my post cost me Bt.7,000 delivered from the USA and last me 2 years of wearing them 14 hours a day 5 days a week.

Thats less than 15b per day for nice light comfortable boots that protect my toes at work.

----------


## VocalNeal

> If you can get a pair of British Army issue desert boots, a bit similar to those above you'll not go wrong.


Yep and Miendl ones are only 35 quid!

----------


## david44

Got some great roo boots A$49 at a army store in Gateshead NSW never seen any quality workboots here so wellies or pay a bloke

----------


## Neverna

Your feet swill sweat bucket-loads in wellies. That's why God invented desert wellies.  :Smile:

----------


## bindog

I wear 'Bates C3 Military Side Zip Jungle boots' when we're working on our land in Thailand.  Bought them second hand on eBay for AUD $35 including delivery, just a few blood stains and a bit of bone fragment in them  :Wink:  , but apart from that almost as good as new.  Bought them after my feet, my Japanese flying boots, and a protruding bit of shrub stump had an unfortunate coming together.  But mostly I bought them with King Cobras in mind.

Bates is an American brand - aside from regular combat boots they make 'jungle', 'desert', and 'hot weather' varieties. New ones retails for around USD $150. 

The Thai locals recognise them - I hear them calling me 'Master Bates' all the time!   :Smile: 

I have a black full-leather pair of Bates Delta-6 zip sided work boots too.  Too hot for Thailand, I wear those in Oz.  So comfortable I am considering taking these instead of my Blundstone 510s for a trip to Europe next year.  It's only the extra weight that bothers me, with all the walking we will do in Europe.  (But the C3s are nowhere near as heavy as the Delta-6.) 

Bates C3 jungle boots:


Japanese Flying Boots:

----------


## Stumpy

Danner boots are extremely well made and comfortable. I have 3 different styles here.

----------


## woohoo123

too hot to wear boots in thailand

----------


## Headworx

> too hot to wear boots in thailand


It is, unless you're doing some trekking or hiking sort of activity though in which case they're needed. 

For work I've always used Red Wing Safety boots, on some sites there's no choice but to wear them and if you don't have a pair they supply them (which may not work out too well for guys with a size 12-13 EEE boot size because the HSE departments often don't stock that size)  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


But for a pair of boots to pull on with jeans and a decent shirt before going out, these have served well for many years

----------


## Troy

The soles have worn out on the Meindl's I bought (the name was Ontario GTX). The soles managed to outlast the laces by about a month! The rest of the shoe is okay but the sole was always too thin and even on soft trails the wear has been much more than I expected. They were simply too lightweight and fit for shopping mall use only.

After several trips to stores and trying on many different pairs of low cut shoes/boots I have found a pair I like. I tried several different Merrell hiking shoes but found them less sturdy and the sole was thin on them as well. I have opted for a shoe that will be good in Bavaria and probably completely useless in Thailand but will give them a workout there anyway.

So I have gone for a Salewa mtn trainer approach shoe:



Rock solid feel and durable as hell but they are only a few grammes less weight than my main boots (540g cf 680g). I am off into the mountains tomorrow to try them out!

----------


## Dillinger

The mountain rescue team shouldnt find it too hard to spot you  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

^ To be honest, I think the Salewa is way too heavy for an approach shoe and way too expensive for occasional use. However, when discounted to cost similar to summer hiking shoes, they have to be taken seriously. I tried them on without any intention of buying them, as I did with all the others. These shoes just fitted so well for my feet that I ignored the Thailand hot weather aspect and decided I could get something else if the need arises.

I have read reports that they need a while to break in but I found them pretty much okay today with a 4 hour trek on road, loose stone and dense woodland.  It was 28C, which worried me a little and I wouldn't want to walk much more than 6 hours in hot conditions. I doubt I will wear my boots for most of this winter though as these shoes are good enough for pretty much anything I am likely to encounter. I don't mind the weight and hardly noticed them during my walk.

I will let you know at the end of the year just how bad they are in Thailand.  :Smile:

----------


## Troy

Three years later...

...The Salewa trainers were too hot for summer use and never made it to Thailand. I only wear them September - March in Germany. They are great at supporting the feet and will last a few more years.

My main Meindl boots fell apart last winter. The soles came unstuck at the heel and I had to flap around in them for a few miles to get back to the car. I expected them to last a while longer than they did for the money.

I've been through several lightweight walking shoes but the soles are too thin (in order to make them lightweight) and they last less than 9 months.

I had two pairs of cheap boots that simply fell apart in Thailand. Again, it was the sole that came off...

----------


## Backspin

I prefer some low top sleazy kicks

----------


## Backspin

> It is, unless you're doing some trekking or hiking sort of activity though in which case they're needed. 
> 
> For work I've always used Red Wing Safety boots, on some sites there's no choice but to wear them and if you don't have a pair they supply them (which may not work out too well for guys with a size 12-13 EEE boot size because the HSE departments often don't stock that size) 
> 
> 
> But for a pair of boots to pull on with jeans and a decent shirt before going out, these have served well for many years


Every hipster and their dog has something like those. Granted yours have a tinge of Boomer

----------


## cyrille

> I prefer some low top sleazy kicks


Very dainty.

----------


## Lantern

Another vote for Merrell's

Men'&#39;'s Moab 2 Mid Gore-Tex Granite | Men'&#39;'s Hiking Boots | Merrell Australia | Merrell Australia

----------


## PAG

Always wear leather shoes when outside (other than flip flops around the outside of the house), with my go-to choice being Timberlands, either deck shoes or walking shoes which I find have a life of at least 5+ years so worth the money.    Saddle leather which I apply wax to once a week  to maintain their waterproofing.   All shoes that just have adhesive to fix their soles to the uppers are going to have issues of 'peeling off' in our (Thai) climatic environment.   A cobbler in Phuket Town that I've used a couple of times when I've had that problem, re-glues the sole, then stitches the sole to the upper as a failsafe.

----------


## OhOh

Home                                       Men's Shoes and Clothing                                       Men Shoes                                       Boots                                               Ankle Boots 

captcha | lazadacom

From one extreme:

buscemi mastermind japan





No Ratings

Brand: No BrandMore Men Shoes from No Brand

฿42,000.00

https://www.lazada.co.th/products/buscemi-mastermind-japan-i844772721-s1716442302.html?spm=a2o4m.searchlistcategory.list  .3.134c1588x5FWic&search=1


to another:

Men's boots

รองเท้าแฟชั่นผู้ชายคุณภาพสูงรองเท้าชายรองเท้าผ้าใบ  รองเท้าบูทผู้ชายรองเท้าผู้ชายคุณภาพสูง

(High Quality Fashion Men Shoes Casual Shoes Male Sneakers Men Boots High Quality Men Shoes)







No Ratings

Brand: OEMMore Men Shoes from OEM

฿44.00

https://www.lazada.co.th/products/mens-boots-i1307362747-s3233304092.html?spm=a2o4m.seller.list.2.39ae1588V  CvzfU&mp=1


Everything in between as well.

----------


## Shutree

> buscemi mastermind japan


I used to share a bed sometimes with the lady who managed the Mastermind shop in Macau. Never got my head around paying Baht 5,000 for a plain white, crew neck T-shirt with "Mastermind Japan" screen printed on it. There were some nice pieces in the shop and some very ordinary bits at extraordinary prices. It started off as a niche punk brand and has stayed niche. Young Chinese guys and gals used to come into the shop and spend maybe half a million Baht. I saw one buy all the shoes similar to the ones pictured. Different sizes, he didn't care, just took the lot.

----------


## Troy

The salewa soles are almost worn out at the heel and toe. The mid sole still has a bit of life left and I'll keep them for wet and cold weather in the woods.

I bought a cheap pair of Merrell low cut shoes without Gore Tex. I'm up in the Deutsche Alpine strasse this week to see what they are like in warm dry conditions. So far they have been pretty good. The heel felt a bit strange and there isn't much ankle support but they feel comfortable. I'm interested to find out whether the sole will last until I get back to Thailand. I may go for one of the upmarket models if they do.

----------


## Backspin

> Home                                       Men's Shoes and Clothing                                       Men Shoes                                       Boots                                               Ankle Boots 
> 
> captcha | lazadacom
> 
> From one extreme:
> 
> buscemi mastermind japan
> 
> 
> ...


These are all for under 25

----------


## cyrille

> buscemi mastermind japan


Were you inspired by the gif, perhaps?

----------


## Little Chuchok

RM Williams. Best boots IMO.

----------


## kmart

> Were you inspired by the gif, perhaps?


 :smiley laughing:  The one boot that didn't get put through the wood-chipper in "Fargo" was quite iconic also.

----------


## Backspin

> RM Williams. Best boots IMO.


Hipster

----------


## bsnub

Vans slip-ons like any old school BMX/Motocross/Skateboarder. West coast style...

----------


## Troy

Some interesting selections of walking shoe/boot in the posts above. I wonder how the owner's feet will feel after a walk in the country.

We were caught out yesterday with some heavy rain for the last hour. We had jackets and trousers suitable for wind and light rain so they were soaked through as you'd expect. The Merrell shoes are not waterproof but my socks were dry when I took them off...about the only thing that was. I reckon they would have lasted another 1/2 hour before letting water in, maybe a bit longer, but still good for a breathable shoe.

At least with cheap you don't expect too much. Sole could do with being thicker, I could feel the gravel underfoot. Weak ankle support is good for me because I have weak knees.

----------


## Troy

A few photos to show the terrain we were walking over...



Gravel tracks to Scheidegg waterfall...



...and the waterfall



...too dry for mushrooms but some nice scenery...



...and tasty apples ...

----------


## Troy

Wife didn't fancy the walk up to Hündlekopf, so we took the cable lift...



Covid meant it was a car to ourselves for the ride up...



It was all gravel tracks again ...





^ Looking over towards Immenstadt.



Walks were restricted to the tracks, cows had the grassland to themselves...



...Winter barn for the cows and Cheese making facility. The cheese is pretty good and you can take a chunk and put the money in the fridge where it is stored. 


There's also a great toboggan run for the kids by the cable lift. 





It ended up being a good mid-week break...

----------


## OhOh

Thanks for the memories, although my hiking was done in Switzerland, it looks great.

----------


## Troy

> I bought a cheap pair of Merrell low cut shoes without Gore Tex. I'm up in the Deutsche Alpine strasse this week to see what they are like in warm dry conditions. So far they have been pretty good. The heel felt a bit strange and there isn't much ankle support but they feel comfortable. I'm interested to find out whether the sole will last until I get back to Thailand. I may go for one of the upmarket models if they do.


One month later and the soles of the Merrell's are starting to show signs of wear already. I'd estimate around 200 miles walked in them so far, which isn't very much, and I doubt they will last until Christmas. The lack of ankle support is also a worry and I had problems walking with a 25Kg pack and had to don the Selewa's. Mind you, that pack was way to heavy for me at my age and was only for a short haul...

Wife takes the credit for the mushroom haul...



...but I found quite a few as well including this beauty, weighing in at almost 11oz...



I also found a Violet Webcap (Cortinarius violaceus), which is not so common in Europe. Colour is quite lovely amongst the green and browns of the forest...

----------


## Troy

I was swapping between worn walking shoes for the most part of the year while I was deciding which pair to buy next. The wife decided to buy me a pair to help me out, Columbia charter oak waterproof walking shoes. They fit okay but don't breathe at all making them horribly uncomfortable after about an hour's walking. I don't get on with them and they have been assigned an inactive post guarding my archived accounts in the basement.

Don't allow the wife to choose your walking shoes... or at least be there when she's choosing.

Anyway, I have plumped for some Salomon walking shoes this time, lightweight summer ones to see what they are like. Salomon are normally a little too narrow for me and this proved to be the case again when trying on various types of their shoe. However, the Salomon Outline GTX was a good fit (1/2 size larger than I normally take) and, more importantly, the wife approves of them. 



They've been pretty comfortable after a week or so and are very lightweight. I have been road walking most of the time, which is always a bit stressful and I'm interested to find out how the sole wears before deciding on a mid boot for the winter. 

Oh! and the wife has decided I have bunions on both feet, which is why my feet hurt and nothing to do with the shoes she chose. She wants me to wear a splint to straighten out my big toe...

----------


## Backspin

Thinking of getting some F1 style Alpinestar shoes

----------


## Backspin

> Anyway, I have plumped for s
> Oh! and the wife has decided I have bunions on both feet, which is why my feet hurt and nothing to do with the shoes she chose. She wants me to wear a splint to straighten out my big toe...


Alpinestarstar does make some trail walking shoes if you want to keep up with the zoomers

----------


## katie23

Some hiking friends of mine swear by Salomon shoes. My Merrell pair has been a good hike buddy.

However, nowadays I use Tropicfeel shoes for my daily walks. They're lightweight and supposedly good for hiking too, but haven't tested them on rough trails.

----------


## cyrille

> Thinking of getting some F1 style Alpinestar shoes



 :smiley laughing: 

Perfect.

----------


## Backspin

> Perfect.


They are a little edgy. I know that

----------


## VocalNeal



----------


## Troy

> Alpinestarstar does make some trail walking shoes if you want to keep up with the zoomers


 :Gay: 





> Some hiking friends of mine swear by Salomon shoes.


Same here, but I have always found them too narrow for my feet. The ones I have are very comfortable on roads as well, especially the heel, and I have increased daily walking by a couple of miles. Definitely considering the mid boot for hiking this autumn/winter.

----------


## Cujo

> Thinking of getting some F1 style Alpinestar shoes


They look like the kind of faggot shoes you'd buy. No soles on them.

----------


## Lantern

I'm enjoying a pair of these at the moment.

Targhee III Oxford Mens – KEEN Footwear

----------


## Backspin

> They look like the kind of faggot shoes you'd buy. No soles on them.



They are driving shoes. You probably have some "faggy" bike rider shoes dont you. This is my edgy pick for shoes. Hugo Boss shoes is what I have.

wtf are you wearing anyway.

----------


## Backspin

> I'm enjoying a pair of these at the moment.
> 
> Targhee III Oxford Mens  KEEN Footwear



(pic of them)



They are ok

----------


## aging one

> They are a little edgy. I know that


edgy??  You going bowling? :smiley laughing:

----------


## Backspin



----------


## cyrille

They'd be right up Lewis Hamilton's street, for sure.

----------


## malmomike77

These have seen me right over the years 

https://northwestterritory.co.uk

----------


## Backspin

> They'd be right up Lewis Hamilton's street, for sure.



Really

----------


## Backspin

A more neutral color goes a long way

----------


## Troy

^ Pedal walkers is about your limit when it comes to trekking.

----------


## Troy

> They've been pretty comfortable after a week or so and are very lightweight. I have been road walking most of the time, which is always a bit stressful and I'm interested to find out how the sole wears before deciding on a mid boot for the winter.


They may be comfortable but the sole doesn't last. I have walked around 250 miles in them and the mid sole tread is almost gone. 

I need some walking shoes with a sole that can withstand a few thousand miles like the days of old...

----------


## malmomike77

Try post #80

----------


## Troy

^ Don't have the best of reviews...

Northwest Territory Hiking Boot Reviews - Trailspace

----------


## bkkpla

Very old thread but a topic near and dear to me. Boots critical now moved out to the jungle and back in the mud.
For me the old classics still work best - the hide on these will even stop most snakes bites enough you can extricate, important here as the snakes are all around us.

----------


## Backspin

> I prefer some low top sleazy kicks


At the time of this post ,(2020) i picked up a pair like this. They are all worn out now. I thought they were older than this.

----------


## Backspin

Gonna replace them with another Hugo Boss offering I guess. My size 12+ is hard to find 

There's also these

----------


## Switch

> Gonna replace them with another Hugo Boss offering I guess. My size 12+ is hard to find 
> 
> There's also these


Troy is probably looking for proper walking shoes, with decent longevity and geographical range.

Probably not interested in cheap, branded fall apart sneakers.

----------


## cyrille



----------


## Troy

^^ not even sure if they'd be any good as slippers...

I bought a pair of Lowa low cut boots last year and they are holding up well.



I wish I'd brought them over to Thailand with me, it's been cool enough for them to have been useful this year.

----------


## bsnub

Whether they are hiking, military or work boots, Danner makes the best...

Danner - Since 1932

----------


## cyrille

> Whether they are hiking, military or work boots, Danner makes the best...
> 
> Danner - Since 1932






This guy is very thorough at what he does.

He doesn't agree.

----------


## Norton

I go cheap but comfy.  :Wink: 

Men - Bata Thailand

----------


## Backspin

> Troy is probably looking for proper walking shoes, with decent longevity and geographical range.
> 
> Probably not interested in cheap, branded fall apart sneakers.


Hugo Boss or Lacosta shoes aren't cheap you utter twit. And they still haven't fallen apart since 2020. They are just showing enough wear and tear that they should be downgraded to my secondary pair.

----------


## sabang

The only boot you need-




Blunnies- mine survived twelve years in Thailand and are still going strong. Way comfy too.

----------


## Barty

> Whether they are hiking, military or work boots, Danner makes the best...
> 
> Danner - Since 1932


For work boots, I prefer Red Wings. In the '80s and '90s, when visiting my parents in Oregon, they were always on the top of my list of things to buy.

----------


## Backspin

> The only boot you need-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blunnies- mine survived twelve years in Thailand and are still going strong. Way comfy too.


How in the hell do you get 12 years out of them ? Do you oil them sometimes?

----------


## Troy

> Hugo Boss or Lacosta shoes aren't cheap you utter twit. And they still haven't fallen apart since 2020. They are just showing enough wear and tear that they should be downgraded to my secondary pair.


How many miles did you walk in those skiddy? The sole looks too thin to be good on roads. I'd guess 3 months before I'd wear them out. That's too much money for 3 months wear.

----------


## sabang

^^ They're made from a very thick, tough leather (buffalo I think), and I just rubbed them over with dubbin once or twice a year. You don't polish blunnies- that makes you look like the new kid on the block. :Smile:  I have had the soles replaced once. The Thai humidity destroyed several of my other shoes.

I saw some suede, or leatherette sneakers on this thread. Depends where you live I suppose, but I certainly wouldn't recommend them in rural Thailand- except for going out on the town in dry season. Of course my most common footwear in Thailand was thongs.

----------


## dirk diggler

If your local Central (or wherever) has a Timberland store they pretty much always have 50% sales on. 

I bought some Trekkers for hash runs and golf for 2,500b and they are both comfortable and durable. Waterproof too. 

Worth a look in.

----------


## bsnub

> This guy is very thorough at what he does.
> 
> He doesn't agree.


I couldn't care less. I have been wearing them for 30 years and they have never failed me. Some YouTuber is not going to tell me otherwise.




> For work boots, I prefer Red Wings. In the '80s and '90s, when visiting my parents in Oregon, they were always on the top of my list of things to buy.


Red wing boots are another excellent choice. Both Danner and Red wings are top-notch.

----------


## katie23

> ^^ 
> 
> I saw some suede, or leatherette sneakers on this thread. Depends where you live I suppose, but I certainly wouldn't recommend them in rural Thailand- except for going out on the town in dry season. Of course my most common footwear in Thailand was thongs.


When Aussies say "thongs" I immediately think of G-string or women's underwear (yeah, I know that Sabang is referring to flip flops).  :Smile:  

I had a colleague whose go-to office shoes were suede boots. During that time, they were 10 or 11 years old already. I think he bought those shoes in Australia, when he went there for a work trip (former job). I was shocked, since my office shoes (low-heeled pumps or sandals) usually last ~2 years and I change shoes often. Ladies' footwear styles change more frequently. 

For hike/ trek shoes, my Merrells are now ~4 yrs old. The bottoms aren't too grippy and there's less traction for slippery mountain paths. I bought a new pair of hike shoes late last year. Haven't tried them on a mountain, but have worn them for errands just to break them in. 

******

As for backspin's Hugo Boss black sneakers, I find them OK & appropriate for his age. They can be worn for smart casual attire or "dress down Fridays", also for city walks or date nights. Not for trekking in mountains.

----------


## mikenot

I bought a pair of Bestboy brand “safety joggers” at Thai Watsadu about 6 months ago. I wouldn’t go jogging in them but they are great for gardening or brush cutting out at the farm. Seem to be holding up well so far, only fault is their sizing. I am a size 43 in other brands, these are 41 and still a bit loose even with thick work socks, probably should have gone for size 40.
 Talking of work socks, I brought back 6 pairs of good socks about 5 years ago which are just starting to wear too thin. So I bought 2 pair from the local market, been worn and washed 4 or 5 times and they are falling apart already. I guess there is no demand for decent work socks when Somchai wears flip flops for everything.

----------


## dirk diggler

> Red wing boots are another excellent choice. Both Danner and Red wings are top-notch.


Company issue Redwings are cheap and nasty, but of course there's a full range depending on budget.

I buy my own Jallatte Jalaskas, cos I'm still workin like it's 1999.

----------


## Switch

> ^ Pedal walkers is about your limit when it comes to trekking.


The issue here is, that despite your very specific requirements, Backspin is only interested in his opinion on unrelated footwear.

Branded sneakers are clearly his inappropriate agenda. Why not post about your opinion about motor cycle footwear?  :Wink:

----------


## tomcat

...fashion-forward folks may consider a pair of rugged sandals perfect for outrunning bears or other gay sub-types:

----------


## bsnub

> buy my own Jallatte Jalaskas, cos I'm still workin like it's 1999.


Looks like a proper boot for a rigger!

----------


## malmomike77

> ^^ not even sure if they'd be any good as slippers...
> 
> I bought a pair of Lowa low cut boots last year and they are holding up well.
> 
> Attachment 96604
> 
> I wish I'd brought them over to Thailand with me, it's been cool enough for them to have been useful this year.


they aren't boots as i'd define them, boots surely have to come above your ankle

----------


## Troy

^ They're a bit heavy to be called a shoe, but I get your point. I don't carry so much any longer, so it's not worth having full boots unless I'm trekking in bog or across streams. These will support 15Kg pack easily enough.

I am still looking for a decent mid size boot for hot weather though. Haven't quite found what I'm looking for yet.

----------

